# where can I get pure  ephedra pills?



## edubz (Apr 16, 2008)

I want pure %100 strong  ephedra pills to get cut, where can I buy them?


----------



## dm810 (Apr 16, 2008)

I just buy BRONKAID (25 mg.) or PRIMATENE tablets ( 12.5mg) It's cheaper.
Then I buy generic asprin and generic caffeine pills. VOILA! My very own ECA stack.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 16, 2008)

You can get Vasopro here

Vasopro


----------



## edubz (Apr 17, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> You can get Vasopro here
> 
> Vasopro




is this pure? Also, there is a privacy concern with this site. why do they need my ID?


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 17, 2008)

Your ID??


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 17, 2008)

Vasopro is a drug the id is so that people are not ordering 5000 at a time


----------



## edubz (Apr 17, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Vasopro is a drug the id is so that people are not ordering 5000 at a time





but I am looking for epheda pills. 

How does one stack on these, if only 24 come in a box, just how many of these things would I have to eat a day?


----------



## liquidclen.com (Apr 17, 2008)

Metabolic Fuel from SENutrition ECA stack:
25mg Ma Huang
200mg Caffeine
100mg Aspirin
120 tabs for $40
strongest fat burner in a pill
SEN - SEN Home


----------



## steve20366 (May 17, 2011)

liquidclen.com said:


> Metabolic Fuel from SENutrition ECA stack:
> 25mg Ma Huang
> 200mg Caffeine
> 100mg Aspirin
> ...


 


its actually 60$ plus shipping....


----------



## Kusakup (May 17, 2011)

Ephedrine HCL/Caffeine - Supplements Canada


----------



## BGOTTIR (May 22, 2011)

Not sure about the source posting rule...check out a pharma sponsored on these boards.


----------



## Built (May 23, 2011)

Ephedrine is OTC.


----------

